
Erasing a bit shown to boost entropy - llambda
http://arstechnica.com/science/news/2012/03/information-and-entropy-finally-linked-through-experiment.ars
======
Symmetry
In terms of Moore's law continuing, its nice to know that the fundamental
limits are still three orders of magnitude out, and that there are clever
things we can do to keep going even then.

------
eli_gottlieb
Excellent study, but why does the picture show someone burning a DS AceKard?

